# more touring questions



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

Looks like I'm committed to ride the California coast in July. July 1, taking Greyhound to Crescent City, Ca, near the Oregon border. Following the ACA Pacific Coast maps to San Diego, spending the night in hotels in Phillipsville, Point Arena, San Francisco, Monterey, Morro Bay, Santa Barbara, Long Beach, then San Diego; then, Amtrak ride to Anaheim to join the family for vacation. About 1000 miles in 8 days of riding. Longest day is Day 1 at 143 miles. Shortest is Day 8 at 107 miles. All reservations booked. Makes me tired thinking about it.

Going to ride the no-name (Motobecane) Jury commuter (fenders, rack, bullhorns, 28 mm tires) in bright "CalTrans" orange, with Ortlieb FrontRoller Classic panniers on the rear rack. Taking minimal clothing and gear. Going to run a fixed/ss flip flop, and may well cheat and go ss for the hillier parts.

So, here are my silly questions:

For maps, do you find it better to just fold them up in the map pocket, or cut them and use only the part you need at the time? Looks like they will require changing about every 10-40 miles. 

I have an iPhone, and want to post on the web somewhere where I am and some photos along the way, primarily so my family won't worry so much (you'd think I was riding through Iraq). What do you think is the best way to do that? Facebook (used, but deactivated), Twitter (never used), something else?

Thanks.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

Play around with folding the ACA maps and you can usually get them folded so you just have to do one flip vs a total refolding. I keep mine in a front handlebar bag that has a clear map pocket. Works well for me. I can usually pull it out and flip forward a panel without stopping. Sounds like a wild trip! Have fun.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Map technique*



Fixed said:


> For maps, do you find it better to just fold them up in the map pocket, or cut them and use only the part you need at the time? Looks like they will require changing about every 10-40 miles.


ACA maps are made of "synthetic paper" and so are very tough and waterproof. They are made to be folded and refolded repeatedly.

As to the rest of your insane plan, I have no comment  

You do realize that there are some SERIOUS and frequent climbs on this route, right?


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

you are a grown man and a serious rider BUT this is your first tour, it's on a fixed/SS and there are big miles and big hills most days - that sounds like a big mistake or a great accomplishment - I suppose time will tell (and I am rooting for you) - BUT in your shoes I would fear biting off more than I could chew and spoiling what could have otherwise been a fantastic, and far more realistic, first time tour if only some gears were involved - it'll still be bloody hard

with that caveat, my map solution: get a handlebar bag with a map case - put your valuables in it: wallet, money, phone, maps, lightweight stuff that won't change the handling - make sure the bag can pop off quickly - I use the big Jannd version and it works great - here it is: http://www.jandd.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=FTOR2 

for updates I'd go retro and just call but I'm a technophobe with new media

also - bullhorns? really? for 1000 miles? really? I always enjoy multiple hand positions on tours


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Reactivate Facebook and friend us all...we'll behave, honest.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

If you were anyone else, I would say you are crazy. But I've been following your posts on RBR for many years, so I think you can handle the trip on a SS/fixe. Not my idea of a good time, but some cyclists just don't like gears and I understand that.

Regarding the map, I've got a simple little map clip that attaches to a handlebar or stem with a velcro strap. They give them out on charity rides occasionally, but I'm sure you can buy them somewhere. It's a good way to carry a map without putting a bag on your handlebar or having to reach into your jersey pockets all the time.

BTW, the latest issue of Adventure Cycling magazine has an article about two young women who rode single speed bikes from Buffalo, NC, across the Midwest and down the Mississippi Valley back in the 1940s. They carried all their gear in floppy canvas panniers and wicker handlebar baskets. If they could do it with 1 gear, I am sure that you can.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*crazy*

Sure it's crazy. I love crazy. Just don't want to go so far as stupid. Heck, I ran my first marathon at age 15, back (1976) when teenagers didn't do that kind of thing. It's in my blood. Besides, I'd bet we could find dozens of examples of people doing stuff like this, but much more difficult than this one. Things like RAAM and PAC Tour are far more difficult. 

Maybe the problem is thinking of this as a "tour." It's really not like a tour, but more like a "hell week." It's training for the 508 in October, and also a test of what can be done (for me). I think many of us have done these camps or tours where you ride over 100 miles a day for a week, and the only difference here is doing it alone. In that context, I don't think it's really that big a deal, but just takes a bit more planning, and need to be careful, as there is no SAG or bailout. My wife said she is *not* coming to get me if I have a problem. That's good, I suppose. As far as doing it fixed or ss, I've been riding fixed so long and for so many centuries (like every weekend) and double centuries that it feels completely natural. I feel awkward with shifters on the bike now.

As for bullhorns, I've been using them on my fixed gear and commuter bikes for 7 years. I find them much more comfortable, especially for long climbs out of the saddle. I triple wrap them toward the ends for comfort, and wear double gloves, too. 

Rode my fixed gear last weekend for 134 miles with 9,500' of climbing, and completed that feeling ok. That wasn't with 20 pounds of extra stuff, though. Doing the Central Coast Double for the third time on a fixed gear this coming Saturday. Climb to Kaiser (155 miles, 13,500' climbing), fixed, is the Saturday before begining the coastal ride. That should be a good warmup. ;-)

Don't you all love adventure, trying a challenge that you don't know if you can do? 





M.J. said:


> you are a grown man and a serious rider BUT this is your first tour, it's on a fixed/SS and there are big miles and big hills most days - that sounds like a big mistake or a great accomplishment - I suppose time will tell (and I am rooting for you) - BUT in your shoes I would fear biting off more than I could chew and spoiling what could have otherwise been a fantastic, and far more realistic, first time tour if only some gears were involved - it'll still be bloody hard
> 
> with that caveat, my map solution: get a handlebar bag with a map case - put your valuables in it: wallet, money, phone, maps, lightweight stuff that won't change the handling - make sure the bag can pop off quickly - I use the big Jannd version and it works great - here it is: http://www.jandd.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=FTOR2
> 
> ...


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Kerry Irons said:


> You do realize that there are some SERIOUS and frequent climbs on this route, right?


Many, many Hobbesian climbs... nasty, brutish and short...

I second the clear handlebar maps that velcro to the handlebars. They come in various sizes, or at least used to, and are much more convenient than pulling the map out of your pocket over and over again. Like most long-ride route finding there are long periods on a single road mixed with being aware of the next turn or landmark (or the distance to it) and brief periods of sommewhat frequent turns. A bar-mounted map case is easy to check for the next turn or landmark and easy to follow during those brief periods with lots of turns.

A smaller case is nice because it's smaller and takes up less width on the handlebars. A larger case might work better if the maps you're using are somewhat large and would otherwise fold into a big clump.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I wish you well.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

It's good to toss your cap over the wall every once in a while. Be safe and best of luck!


----------



## WMBigs (Aug 29, 2009)

bicycling.trimbleoutdoors.com
Go here, plan your trip. On your trip you can post pictures to the map. Veiwers can then follow your progress and look at the pics. Sounds fun. I am hoping to do the same trip in a few years but go north from Santa Barbara up to Seattle area. 
Go Man!


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

well I'll be rooting for you for sure - looking forward to the trip report - and you know trip reports without pictures are worthless...


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Make copies of the maps and laminate them.

Toss the used ones every night.

Don't carry more stuff than you need.

Post daily on RBR and show the family how to access the site.

Why are you hauling so much stuff?


----------



## hepcatbent (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey... I could do that... easy... if I had a month or six weeks and 27 speeds!

Wow... no advice, just best wishes! Keep us posted...


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

hepcatbent said:


> Wow... no advice, just best wishes! Keep us posted...


It always feels awkward giving Fixed the advice he asks for. In addition to his experience, he usually knows and has considered each cycling issue to 2 or 3 levels of detail - but still checks to see if there's something else to consider...

If he only did that on the PO forum...


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*thanks*



PdxMark said:


> It always feels awkward giving Fixed the advice he asks for. In addition to his experience, he usually knows and has considered each cycling issue to 2 or 3 levels of detail - but still checks to see if there's something else to consider...
> 
> If he only did that on the PO forum...


Usually, when it comes to cycling information, the group here is far more knowledgeable than any one person. Despite each of us having lots of experience, I think we can all still learn new things on a daily basis. People are here to genuinely learn and share. 

On PO, people are not there to learn. ;-)


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

I think another benefit of these threads is that usually several alternatives come out rather than one cut-and-dried "right" answer, so that one can choose from among the options according to his or her particular circumstances or inclinations.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Good luck. The only thing I am curious about is why so much extra weight. If you are staying in hotels you only need one change of clothes and nothing else. They will give you toiletries. Wash and hang your bike clothes. An extra 20lbs is a lot if you are not used to hauling it on long rides and with your ambitious schedule, it could be tough.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*Estimate*



bigrider said:


> Good luck. The only thing I am curious about is why so much extra weight. If you are staying in hotels you only need one change of clothes and nothing else. They will give you toiletries. Wash and hang your bike clothes. An extra 20lbs is a lot if you are not used to hauling it on long rides and with your ambitious schedule, it could be tough.



The 20 lb number is a WAG, but takes into account the difference between my 15 lb "racing" fixed gear bike, and the heavy duty fixed gear with fenders, steel fork, rack, panniers, and then the minimal extra clothing and necessities. I agree fully with taking only necessities.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*stuff list*



MB1 said:


> Why are you hauling so much stuff?


Here's my complete list. Should anything be deleted? 

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 454pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=604 border=0><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 80pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3876" width=106><COL style="WIDTH: 75pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3657" width=100><COL style="WIDTH: 80pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3876" width=106><COL style="WIDTH: 68pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3328" width=91><COL style="WIDTH: 77pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3766" width=103><COL style="WIDTH: 74pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3584" width=98><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD class=xl64 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 80pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 15pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=106 height=20>*bike*</TD><TD class=xl64 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; WIDTH: 75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=100>*clothing*</TD><TD class=xl64 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; WIDTH: 80pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=106>*travel/misc*</TD><TD class=xl64 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; WIDTH: 68pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=91>*care*</TD><TD class=xl64 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; WIDTH: 77pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=103>*food*</TD><TD class=xl64 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; WIDTH: 74pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=98>*tools/spares*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 15pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=20>*bike*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*helmet*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*bike box for bus*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*blister kit*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*h2o bottles (x3)*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*batteries*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 15pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=20>*panniers*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*bike shoes*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*bus ticket*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*1st aid*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*salt*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*multi-tool*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 15pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=20>*rack bag*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*shorts (x2)*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*wallet*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*sun screen*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*baggies*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*tire lever*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 15pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=20>*front light*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*tights*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*money*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*chamois buttr*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*nrg bars*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*tubes (x3)*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 15pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=20>*rear light*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*long jersey*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*phone*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*tp*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*cheetos*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*spare tire*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 15pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=20>*batteries (2x)*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*short jersey*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*phone charger*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*bug repellent*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*misc food*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*tire boots*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 15pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=20>*charger*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*socks (x3)*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*hair dryer*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*towel*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*co2 (x4)*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 15pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=20>*extra headlight*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*head band*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*watch*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*wipes*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*co2 inflater*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 15pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=20>*extra tail light*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*jacket*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*computer/chrgr*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*tums*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*patch kit*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 15pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=20></TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*short gloves*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*maps*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*alleve*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*pump*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 15pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=20></TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*long gloves*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*map case*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*shavers*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*15mm wrench*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 15pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=20></TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*rain pants*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*clear glasses*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*shave cream*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*duct tape*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 15pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=20></TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*hat*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*sun glasses*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*toothbrush*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*chain oil*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 15pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=20></TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*baggy shorts*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*reading glasses*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*toothpaste*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*rag*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 15pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=20></TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*shoe covers*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*pen*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*soap*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*spare bolts*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 15pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=20></TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*dry line*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*clipper*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*chain link*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 15pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=20></TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*pepper spray?*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*shampoo*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*cleat/bolts*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 15pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=20></TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*mirror*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*lip balm*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*lock*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 15pt" height=20><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 15pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=20></TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*checkbook*</TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl65 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">*guage*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Riding so close to the solstice I think there'd be minimal need to ride in the dark - even with your long mileage expectations - so I'd drop the spare front and rear lights. I'd drop the hair dryer (PM shower vs AM shower) and the pepper spray (I like people to be defenseless) and the CO2 inflator stuff (in view of the pump).

That could be a pound... about a 0.5% reduction in work required to climb all those hills.


----------



## Plum (Mar 27, 2005)

I'd bag the tights and long sleeve jersey and substitute some knee and arm warmers. Smaller and more versatile than tights/ls jersies.

I think you could also ditch 1 of the 3 tubes, if you go through 2 tubes and a full patch kit you can always restock along the route. I'd also dump the CO2 kit and just bring the pump, skip the guage and go by feel for pressure.

Also, I'm assuming that the 'batteries' item in your tools/spares are AA's or something common? Get those along route if you need them.

I'd also skip the shaving kit for a week, you're on vacation right? Do you need to bring the computer/charger along with? 

I don't see a camera on your list either..

Sounds like a fun trip, except for the fixed gear and the milage/tight timeline.

Plum


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*stuff*

Good points. Warmers it is. 

I'm paranoid about the tubes. Will be using 28 mm Gatorskins, though, so that should help. Got a set of Gator Hardshells on another bike, so if those work out well, will switch to them for the tour, too. 

Batteries -- good point.

Lights are more for the fog than dark. Gets really foggy along parts of the coast. Nonetheless, the Dinotte headlight and tail lights are reliable, so an extra likely is unnecessary.

I hate beard growth. Bugs the heck out of me. 

Planning to use the iPhone's camera. Double duty, and can easily send photos, then.

Computer/charger is the Garmin 705. Decided to keep it, despite not being thrilled with it, so it can help keep me on course.

After the first day, which will be pretty rough, mileage should not be too bad. Basically just ride easily all day. Will have to be very careful with points of contact, though. That's the weakest link.

Thanks.



Plum said:


> I'd bag the tights and long sleeve jersey and substitute some knee and arm warmers. Smaller and more versatile than tights/ls jersies.
> 
> I think you could also ditch 1 of the 3 tubes, if you go through 2 tubes and a full patch kit you can always restock along the route. I'd also dump the CO2 kit and just bring the pump, skip the guage and go by feel for pressure.
> 
> ...


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

PdxMark said:


> Riding so close to the solstice I think there'd be minimal need to ride in the dark - even with your long mileage expectations - so I'd drop the spare front and rear lights. I'd drop the hair dryer (PM shower vs AM shower) and the pepper spray (I like people to be defenseless) and the CO2 inflator stuff (in view of the pump).
> 
> That could be a pound... about a 0.5% reduction in work required to climb all those hills.


agree...also FWIW it is best to right the narrow/no shoulder and dangerous parts of HWY 1 as early as possible before most tourists hit the road, especially the RV's with big protruding mirrors....the grade south of Crescent City is especially bad, a fast road w/ no shoulder and guardrails along much of it, did it early my second time and the ride was waay less stressful than the first time when I rode it in the afternoon


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*yup*



ukiahb said:


> agree...also FWIW it is best to right the narrow/no shoulder and dangerous parts of HWY 1 as early as possible before most tourists hit the road, especially the RV's with big protruding mirrors....the grade south of Crescent City is especially bad, a fast road w/ no shoulder and guardrails along much of it, did it early my second time and the ride was waay less stressful than the first time when I rode it in the afternoon


Plan is to hit the road out of Crescent City as early as possible, as that is a 143 mile day. Will be using the Dinotte 400R tail light, so if I get run over, it won't be because they didn't see me. Always use a TakeALook mirror, too.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

all the cold weather stuff except for jacket (sub warmers), hair dryer (seriously?), check book (cc instead), too much toiletry items- are you camping??? o/wise hotels/motels ought to have soap, shampoo, even tp... if you really need it you can buy it, unless you're going extremely remote


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

You're kidding about the hair dryer, right? If not, cut your hair real short and you won't need it.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

If your plans for Greyhound go pear-shaped, and it looks like you'll wind up in the Rogue Valley, PM me. I have a commitment for July 1, but June 30 is clear at this point. I'm only a two hour drive from Crescent City (barring rock slides on Hwy 199).


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*dryer*



tarwheel2 said:


> You're kidding about the hair dryer, right? If not, cut your hair real short and you won't need it.


That's not so I'll look beautiful in the morning. After 4 years of commuting, I have found that keeping a dryer at work let's me dry out clothes or shoes that get soaking wet in the rain. On the tour, I'm thinking that it would be helpful for that, or drying out clothes after washing, if they do not line dry over night. It would be a mini-dryer, which would weigh far less than an extra pair of shoes. Many of the cheap motels I'm staying at don't have them. Also, since I'll essentially be riding all day every day, there won't be much extra time to find laundry facilities, so all the more important to be able to get things washed and dry quickly. Any alternatives?


----------



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

Fixed said:


> That's not so I'll look beautiful in the morning. After 4 years of commuting, I have found that keeping a dryer at work let's me dry out clothes or shoes that get soaking wet in the rain. On the tour, I'm thinking that it would be helpful for that, or drying out clothes after washing, if they do not line dry over night. It would be a mini-dryer, which would weigh far less than an extra pair of shoes. Many of the cheap motels I'm staying at don't have them. Also, since I'll essentially be riding all day every day, there won't be much extra time to find laundry facilities, so all the more important to be able to get things washed and dry quickly. Any alternatives?


Rolling clothing in towels and twisting gets stuff pretty dry. If it is a synthetic it should easily dry overnight after this.

For shoes, grab a free weekly newspaper from the lobby (most places have these), stuff the shoes until the newspaper is wet and then repeat (remove insoles first). Place the shoes on the HVAC vents to dry.

Paul


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*good points*



paul2432 said:


> Rolling clothing in towels and twisting gets stuff pretty dry. If it is a synthetic it should easily dry overnight after this.
> 
> For shoes, grab a free weekly newspaper from the lobby (most places have these), stuff the shoes until the newspaper is wet and then repeat (remove insoles first). Place the shoes on the HVAC vents to dry.
> 
> Paul


Hmm. Suppose that would work. Just paranoid about being wet. I hate wet. If I were staying at Hyatts the whole way, I would not worry, but for the most part I'm staying at places that are barely one step up from a tent. 

I'll experiment at home first. Thanks.


----------



## peterjones (Apr 25, 2007)

You've got Cheetohs and duct tape, the rest is just extras.


----------



## hepcatbent (Aug 19, 2009)

Fixed said:


> Hmm. Suppose that would work. Just paranoid about being wet. I hate wet. If I were staying at Hyatts the whole way, I would not worry, but for the most part I'm staying at places that are barely one step up from a tent.
> 
> I'll experiment at home first. Thanks.


Take clothes and shoes that are quick-drying (like Keen commuter sandals). I second the hotel-towel-blotter method for those. I've done that for years. The microfiber backpacking towels (I just bought one) are excellent for riding too... they're small and lightweight, dry YOU off well, and they themselves dry quickly. I'm just re-buying a lot of my back-packing gear for unsupported touring, and this new stuff is just amazing.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*yup*



peterjones said:


> You've got Cheetohs and duct tape, the rest is just extras.


LOL. Starting to think I can get all this down to a a large seat bag, and I've wasted money on panniers.

Does need to be a large bag of Cheetos, though.


----------

